# Hi All and Greetings from Asbury Park!



## Loveabull (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay I'm closer to Newark but don't tell anyone...I was looking for an active reading and writing group. A few previous groups had either infrequent postings or were dominated by trolls. I have diverse interests, a house brimming with books, as yet unpublished but enjoy my writing time, cat-lover, advocate for bully breed canines and music taste all over the map.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 7255


----------



## aj47 (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome to the community. WF is a great place.  Trolls get the boot quickly, if they even show up. We don't like them any better than you do.

Books, eh?  That's more ambition than I have.  My hat's off to you.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 18, 2015)

Did somebody say cat lover? Meow :3

Hi! Boofy here! Nice to meet you and welcome to the foruuuum :3


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, Loveabull! (Nice nic!)

We don't take kindly to trolls around these parts.  So, no worries, there.

We're a pretty active site and you'll find all sorts of discussions going on. We don't have "slow days."  There's every sort of discussion about writing that you can think about and probably some that few people think about. (What that say's about the credibility of such discussions is something I'll leave up to the reader.  )

Jump in with both feet! And, if you want to take a break from heady literary discussions, there are plenty of opportunities for simple recreation and fun. 

Just a note: As a "brand new" Member, you'll have to make at least 10 posts in forums other than "Procrastination" or "Word Games" before you can submit any of your own work for critique or review in forums set aside for that purpose. But, you can post in any other area and even offer your own critiques or reviews of someone's work and that still counts towards your ten-post requirement. (Just in case you were wondering about why you couldn't start a new thread in certain areas, that's all.)

If you ever have any questions about using the site or would like personal help with questions about general writing tasks, don't hesitate to send any "Mentor" (The members with purple names.  ) a Private Message. That's what we're here for!

Again, welcome to WF!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Loveabull. Tell the Boss I said hi :lol:

As Mork said, you will need ten meaningful posts before you can post your own creative works. You will also be able to chose your avatar and add something to your signature.

So go explore. Don't forget we have the ons in the purple robes (mentors) that are here to help with the your writing questions. And, of course, we have he discusions.

So welcome to the forums


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, LaB -- Welcome! Love Jersey. Especially the freeway that heads south, right near the border.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to WF! I think you will be very happy here. There is something for every one. The lounge is a great place to chat with other members .Jump in and join the fun. If  can assist you, please let me know Peace always...Julia


----------



## Gumby (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Loveabull! You must also be 'lovable', if you love both cats and dogs.  My kind of person! Welcome to the site.


----------



## Dalton (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome! Hope to see you around


----------



## Loveabull (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, my goodness what a diverse group here! Whooooohooooo
Oh and escorial I might use that image as my avatar. That's my Callie in a tux.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

If you are looking for an active reading and writing group you will certainly find it here. Have a good look around and ask questions if need be. No worry about trolls and nut cases as we do scrutinize the membership and toss out the undesirables in short order.:shock: Good luck in your endeavours.:thumbr:


----------

